# schlapettes powered !



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

je les ai reçues,
Elles sont belles, personnalisées, siglées, faites à la main avec amour et passion.
Jusqu'à maintenant, je croyais qu'a pâques les lapins pondaient des ½ufs (les cloches  ), et bien maintenant je sais ce que font les lapines pendant ce temps : des schlapettes  :love:























franchement elles sont canon non ? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

:love: 

il me reste plus qu'a trouver le cab :rateau:


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dool
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

Ma stratégie fonctionne. Vous viendrez tous aux schlapettes. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Quesqu'elle sont belles!!!
Au moins, t'es sur que t'es le seul a avoir des commes ça!!  
Avec le poisson sous un pied et mac sous l'autre, CLASSE! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ma stratégie fonctionne. Vous viendrez tous aux schlapettes. :love:


 
Tu peux courrir! Quetzalk a deja lancé un cri de haine désepéré envers cette infâmie et je suis pret a prendre le maquis avec lui pour organiser la résistance!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ma stratégie fonctionne. Vous viendrez tous aux schlapettes. :love:


 C'est pas plutot *en* shlapettes ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux courrir! Quetzalk a deja lancé un cri de haine désepéré envers cette infâmie et je suis pret a prendre le maquis avec lui pour organiser la résistance!


  rien à voir, c'est pas des tongs, c'est des schlapettes©


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir, c'est pas des tongs, c'est des schlapettes©


 
Ca pue aussi et on voit bien tes mycoses


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux courrir! Quetzalk a deja lancé un cri de haine désepéré envers cette infâmie et je suis pret a prendre le maquis avec lui pour organiser la résistance!



C'était _avant_...   :love: Ensuite, il y a eu... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Mouais, je préfère mes rangers coquées


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

C'est cool les schlapettes, ca rappelle les jours d'ete :love:

Puis c'est tellement fashion


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Ben koi, les DocMartin's aussi c'est fashion


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, je préfère mes rangers coquées


 'achement moins decoratif


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2005)

Lors de l'achat de ton prochain caleçon, j'espère que les photos suivront également !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 'achement moins decoratif



çà dépend : tu veux que je te refasse ton sourire de merlan frit ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Lors de l'achat de ton prochain caleçon, j'espère que les photos suivront également !


  maintenant j'ai compris le truc, j'attend qu'un (une) gentil(le) macgéen(éenne) m'en envois un personnalisé  :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2005)

:affraid: mais tu passes toutes tes journées et même toutes tes nuits  en *schlapettes et caleçon...?*


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais tu passes toutes tes journées et même toutes tes nuits  en *schlapettes et caleçon...?*


 :affraid: je ne suis pas ce genre de garçon, 
j'enlève mes schlapettes pour dormir   :rateau:


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: je ne suis pas ce genre de garçon,
> j'enlève mes schlapettes pour dormir   :rateau:



:affraid: juste les schlapettes...  

    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Et le casque aussi ?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

pas moyen que j'abandonne mes caterpillar  :love:
tout peu me tomber sur le pieds, je crains rien (ou presque) alors qu'avac tes schlapettes t'abandonnes tes orteils au minimum  :casse:  :hosto:
sans compter qu'elles résistent à 600° mes pompes!!! (c'est marqué dans la notice  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

je veux le memeeeeeeeeee  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai compris le truc, j'attend qu'un (une) gentil(le) macgéen(éenne) m'en envois un personnalisé  :love:



Saches, qu'il y a un bout de caleçon sur ce que tu portes aux pieds....si si 

Sinon,bah euh , ouais c'est joli ce truc 

T'as de jolis petons quoi


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)




----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

:affraid: pitié!!!! :sick:





:modo: ce thread commence sérieusement à sentir des pieds :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

humffff, çà va mieux


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2005)

:affraid:le port de schlapettes peut entraîner des désagréments... :sick: :hosto:


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2005)

au fait en parlant de tong...






et bien il utilise un pismo !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Mars 2005)

Super les chlapettes je veux les memes  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir, c'est pas des tongs, c'est des schlapettes©



Bé en parlant de ça, personne n'a vu KING TONG ???
S'est encore échappé ce con...

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2005)

Salut.



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> je les ai reçues,
> Elles sont belles, personnalisées, siglées, faites à la main avec amour et passion.
> franchement elles sont canon non ? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Serieux.... comment il _ch'la pete_ l'autre la...  

Il fait bon dehors... je vais aller y faire un tour... 

@+
iota


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

Je ne les ai que depuis peu moi aussi, et je dois dire que pour entrer au Cab, ça le fait les _Teva Raptor*_. On croit que je sors de la jungle (y'a des restes). Une vraie pub _Axe_ quand je passe devant les newbies qui font la queue (ceux qui savent pas encore qu'on rentre pas en baskets   ).

Sinon, j'alterne avec mes _Cat_ modèle _Shefield_ coqué quand il pleut (ou au Cab les soirs où y'a trop de monde hors zone vip, watch out !  ) et mes _OT Ultimate 81_ pour les soirs un peu frisquet sur la terrasse (les bleus-or les jours pairs et les bordeaux-beige les jours impairs).

J'ai aussi le modèle chlapettes _JB Rautureau_ en cuir de zèbre de Laponie, mais celui-là je le garde pour quand je serais une _Superstar ©_ . Bon, j'ai déjà ouvert la boite et les ai un peu essayées, d'accord, mais tout seul quand il y a personne et je sors pas de ma chambre avec 

Très amicalement,
Imelda M

_* mais est-ce un modèle de chlapettes règlementaires ?_


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2005)

Je vais me faire taper dessus, mais j'ai ressorti mes tongs aujourd'hui!! :rateau: 
Des grosses tong, qui resemble un peu à celles de Grug, mais en moins personnalisé, et avec une petite ficelle...


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

tant que tu rentres pas au Cab avec... sinon... hop à la cave...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tant que tu rentres pas au Cab avec... sinon... hop à la cave...


m'en fous, je suis deja rentré!  
La, j'invite les filles à danser, je serais bientot un super star...


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

Les fameuses chlapettes _JB Rautureau_ en cuir de zèbre de Laponie (juste une fois par jour, sans sortir de ma chambre):

Vous allez me dire "Oui, mais on voit pas les rayures !" C'est normal, le zèbre de Laponie a des rayures crême sur crême pour pas qu'on le voit. C'est du camouflage intelligent il parait


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous, je suis deja rentré!
> La, j'invite les filles à danser, je serais bientot un super star...



Au lieu de vous extasiez sur des schlapettes qui puent, vous pourriez pas plutôt trouver un sulfateur à nioubies...?  Parce que les éjacprec comme celui que je cite  ("je suis déja rentré, bientôt je jouis..."), ça a un peu tendance à pululler, en ce moment.
Et pas seulement dans vos concours de "c'est moi qui ai la plus grosse".


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

Permettez-nous, oh Educateur Spécialisé, d'au moins pouvoir masquer ces attributs sexuels primaires voire primates que sont les boulettes qui brillent, les vertes diodes et autres étoiles à mirages qui pulullent sur nos profils ingrats.

Je ne demande que ça et c'est pas nouveau


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2005)

Je t'ai dit, ailleurs, ce que je pensais de la faisabilité de ta requête.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2005)

Alors, c'est faisable (juste pour Teo, hein ? )


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

je cours la lire, oh Grand Educateur... (presque nioubs sur ce coup-là )


----------

